# tempranillo



## sabrinita85

Hola: =)

Come si potrebbe tradurre in italiano la parola TEMPRANILLO?
(http://www.google.com/images?q=Temp...fe=off&rlz=1B3DVFA_it___IT355&tbs=isch:1&sa=2)

Grazie


----------



## gatogab

Parece que:
tempranillo = *Tempranillo*


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah Grazie! 

Quindi è un tipo di vino?
Pensavo fosse qualcosa del grappolo!


----------



## Pinairun

sabrinita85 said:


> Hola: =)
> 
> Come si potrebbe tradurre in italiano la parola TEMPRANILLO?
> (http://www.google.com/images?q=Temp...fe=off&rlz=1B3DVFA_it___IT355&tbs=isch:1&sa=2)
> 
> Grazie


 
No se traduce: _Tempranillo_ es la variedad de uva española por excelencia.
Según la región donde se produce recibe diferentes nombres.

Tampoco tiene traducción el nombre de uvas italianas: Sangiovese, Nebbiolo, etc.


----------



## sabrinita85

Bene, grazie Pinairun... come ho scritto sopra pensavo fosse qualcosa del grappolo dato che mettendolo su google mi uscivano immagini di grappoli


----------



## gatogab

sabrinita85 said:


> Bene, grazie Pinairun... come ho scritto sopra pensavo fosse qualcosa del grappolo dato che mettendolo su google mi uscivano immagini di grappoli


 
*Esta es la quinta foto del link que enviaste *


----------



## sabrinita85

gatogab said:


> *Esta es la quinta foto del link que enviaste *


Ahora sí que sí


----------



## Tomby

Pinairun said:


> No se traduce: _Tempranillo_ es la variedad de uva española por excelencia.
> Según la región donde se produce recibe diferentes nombres.
> 
> Tampoco tiene traducción el nombre de uvas italianas: Sangiovese, Nebbiolo, etc.


Totalmente de acuerdo, aunque debo decir que la uva y/o vino *tempranillo* en Cataluña se conoce como *ull de llebre* (ver foto).
[Ull de llebre literalmente en castellano significa _ojo de liebre _].


----------



## sabrinita85

Tombatossals said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, aunque debo decir que la uva y/o vino *tempranillo* en Cataluña se conoce como *ull de llebre* (ver foto).
> [Ull de llebre literalmente en castellano significa _ojo de liebre _].


Gracias a ti también


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Sabrinita 

Il tempranillo è una varietà di uve, come già detto. In italiano il termine tecnico è vitigno.
Il vitigno tempranillo, grillo, malvasia, rondinella, chardonnay e mille altri.


----------



## sabrinita85

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao Sabrinita
> 
> Il tempranillo è una varietà di uve, come già detto. In italiano il termine tecnico è vitigno.
> Il vitigno tempranillo, grillo, malvasia, rondinella, chardonnay e mille altri.


Grazie Angel.Aura! 
Ma quindi tempranillo, in Italia, si pronuncia con le due LL o rimane il suono del nesso 'gl' come in spagnolo?


----------



## gatogab

> Vi chiederete certo cosa ci fa un vitigno che siamo abituati ad associare alle zone spagnole Rioja e Duero nel bel mezzo della campagna toscana.


La risposta: ===>*Via Francigena* 




> L' iXe, altro vino prodotto con Tempranillo in purezza, il nome credo meriti due righe di spiegazione....


*...che si può trovare quì* 

Anche prima dell'Era Cyber, a modo suo, il mondo era piccolo.


----------



## Angel.Aura

sabrinita85 said:


> Ma quindi tempranillo, in Italia, si pronuncia con le due LL o rimane il suono del nesso 'gl' come in spagnolo?


Si pronuncia al modo spagnolo, suona come tempraniglio.


----------



## 0scar

No se nota mucho la _g_ de _glio_ pero yo diría que para pronunciar como los españoles es tempra_nilio._


----------



## Angel.Aura

Un italiano non lo direbbe così, 0scar 
Direbbe una cosa più simile a tem-pra-ni-yo.


----------



## sabrinita85

Angel.Aura said:


> Si pronuncia al modo spagnolo, suona come tempraniglio.


Grazie


----------



## 0scar

Angel.Aura said:


> Un italiano non lo direbbe così, 0scar
> Direbbe una cosa più simile a tem-pra-ni-yo.


 
No entiendo, ¿tempraniglio o tempranilio se pronuncia tem-pra-ni-yo?
En España la silaba llo suena como lio, por eso el nombre de la la letras ll se pronuncia elie, y lio suena igual en castellano que italiano.


----------



## gatogab

Un famoso grupo musical sudamericano, _Inti Illimani_, en Italia es conocido como _Inti Iglimani._

En el país de origen se pronuncia I_nti Iyimani. _En Uruguay, más arrastrado: I_nti Ishimani_


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> No entiendo, ¿tempraniglio o tempranilio se pronuncia tem-pra-ni-yo?
> En España la silaba llo suena como lio, por eso el nombre de la la letras ll se pronuncia elie, y lio suena igual en castellano que italiano.



No, en España la sílaba "llo" se pronuncia y suena "llo" cmo en casi todas partes. Lo que se cambia es la sílaba "yo", que se pronuncia, precisamente,  "llo"

En Argentina, en cambio la sílaba "llo" se pronuncia "yo"



Esto pasa con todas las vocales, evidentemente, en ambos países. Del resto no tengo ni idea. Imagino que en alguna parte se pronuncian ambas correctamente. Cuidado: Me refiero simplemente a que se diferencian los sonidos "llo" y "yo" No voy a decir que haya un sonido  estandar y preciso para cada uno de ellos.


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> No, en España la sílaba "llo" se pronuncia y suena "llo" cmo en casi todas partes.  Lo que se cambia es la sílaba "yo", que se pronuncia, precisamente, "llo" ["yo" se pronuncia más suave que "llo": *ya*te - *llo*vizna]
> 
> En Argentina, en cambio la sílaba "llo" se pronuncia "yo" [los argentinos suelen pronunciar la elle, en este caso "llo", como la primera sílaba de _*jo*ckey_ (inglés)]
> 
> Esto pasa ...


----------



## 0scar

Neuromante said:


> No, en España la sílaba "llo" se pronuncia y suena "llo" cmo en casi todas partes. .


 
Ahora está claro, "llo" se pronuncia y suena como "llo"


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> Ahora está claro, "llo" se pronuncia y suena como "llo"



Aquí sí. En cambio en Argentina "llo" se pronuncia y suena como "yo"


----------



## 0scar

Más o menos la mitad de Argentina habla así: "Io ievo a una yubia en mi Feyari  bajo la iuvia" (Yo llevo a una rubia en mi Ferrari bajo la lluvia).


----------



## Neuromante

Pues la otra mitad diría:
"Yo yevo a una rubia... bajo la yuvia" (Lo de las "erres" no lo sabía") Lo comenté muchas veces con los colegas venezolanos, argentinos y panameños en Roma; todos de acuerdo.

De todos modos, la duda era como es la pronunciación de "tempranillo" en español. Y, desde luego, no hay un sonido de "I" entre la "LL" y la "O".


----------



## Agró

API:
[  tempra'ni*ʎo* ]
RFE:
[  tempra'ni*l̬o* ]

Exactamente igual que fi*glio*:

[ 'fi*ʎo* ]
[ 'fi*l̬o* ]


----------



## Neuromante

Disculpa Agró: Pero, que yo sepa, el sonido italiano "gli" no existe en español. Es más, todos los hispanoparlantes que conocí en Italia teníamos auténticos problemas para, simplemente, aproximarnos. Igual que un chino con el sonido "R"


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:*



> Cari amici,
> 
> Da qui in avanti parliamo solo di vitigni, per favore.
> Altri messaggi fuori tema (inclusi i miei) verranno cancellati.
> Grazie per la cortese collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------

